# Why is my Macbook in China?



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

I received my shipping confirmation from apple. The package was picked up from Cali this morning and is now in Suzhou, China. I paid for expedited service and was expecting to get it by Friday, but now I do not think that is going to happen. 

Can anyone impart their experiences with Apple and their faster shipping option?


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

They're made in China and ship from China.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

It's been assembled there and will be shipped from there...
I'm not sure if "expetided service" means that they will assemble it faster or it will be shipped faster or both... In any cases, shipping from China requires an " uncompressible" number of travel and administrative days.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Rade K said:


> I received my shipping confirmation from apple. The package was picked up from Cali this morning and is now in Suzhou, China. I paid for expedited service and was expecting to get it by Friday, but now I do not think that is going to happen.
> 
> Can anyone impart their experiences with Apple and their faster shipping option?


Are you sure it didn't go from China TO California? It makes absolutely no sense for it to return to it's place of origin after hitting North America.

FWIW, everything I've ordered from Apple (not much- an Airport Express and iLife '06) has arrived before the promised day.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

I used expedited delivery on my BTO Macbook, which shipped from China, and I got it 6 days after I ordered.


----------



## harrytse (Nov 3, 2005)

if you buy stock, then it may ship from california. if it's built-to-order or no stock, then its assembled and shipped from mainland china. it's shipped by fedex's international distribution service, or something to that effect. then hop over to the north american continent, even if it means going through the states, makes it's way to canadian city with a customs authority, cleared, then to the destination province. transit time helps if you live in a canadian city with a customs authority, but if not, then that might add a day, two, if it's not a major city. 

i'd say delivery time barring any major problems, is three, four days average. keep that fedex tracking site bookmarked. 

i may have embellished the customs delay part, i vaguely recall it being pre-cleared because it was international distribution service.


----------



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

Rediculous

I ordered it stock. The email confirmation said it was shipping from Cali, I swear. If it takes 6 days, I'll cry. I'll drive to the apple store next time.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Brilliant article in the Economist this week on shipping worldwide












> *The physical internet*
> Jun 15th 2006
> From The Economist print edition
> 
> ...


http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=7032165


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Rade K said:


> I received my shipping confirmation from apple. The package was picked up from Cali this morning and is now in Suzhou, China. I paid for expedited service and was expecting to get it by Friday, but now I do not think that is going to happen.
> 
> Can anyone impart their experiences with Apple and their faster shipping option?


All Macs are built in China and are shipped from China. As for expedited shipping, I don't know why Apple calls it that, it takes about 5 days to receive anything from China (Call Apple, they'll confirm that to them expedited shipping is a few days). My guess is your Macbook will go from China to Alaska, to California or Memphis, Tenessee, to Canada. It'll probably spend a day in China in customs and a day in customs in Canada/US. Don't worry if you don't see any activity when it's in China, it takes a day or two to get from China to Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

You guys ruined my day XX) XX)


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

My MBP was shipped on the evening of Sunday May 21st from China and arrived on Friday May 26th at 9:30am and that was with free shipping. 

I would think that your Macbook should arrive by Friday since you paid for the faster shipping. Keep your eye on the Fedex tracking...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

SilverMaple said:


> I would think that your Macbook should arrive by Friday since you paid for the faster shipping. Keep your eye on the Fedex tracking...


NO WAY! The ONLY 2 day shipping Apple has is in the US.

I argued with Apple over this almost 2 years ago when I got my PowerMac (all the way from China), I can't remembered exactly what they said, but expedited was something like 4-6 days to get it it in Canada.


----------



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

Essentially, expedited shipping means NOTHING, and I was just swindled out of 23$?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Kosh said:


> ...but expedited was something like 4-6 days to get it it in Canada.


When I ordered my brother's iMac from Apple a while back it left China on Monday, and was delivered Thursday morning. Similar with my iPod Shuffle, and subsequent Nano. Every time I've ordered something I've specified expedited shipping, and my items have arrived within three days from the ship date.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Rade K said:


> Essentially, expedited shipping means NOTHING, and I was just swindled out of 23$?


Uh, I think you're being a little melodramatic... if you were truly in a hurry to receive your MB, perhaps the smart thing to do would've been to call and ask how long it would take to receive it. 5-7 day delivery times are normal.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

My daughter's stock MB and my custom MB, ordered a month apart, both took6 days to arrive with regular shipping. China to Anchorage to Memphis to Mississauga to my home in Etobicoke. Regular shipping means no truck delivery on weekends (hers sat in Misssissauga from Fri till Monday for Monday del) Mine was enroute (Anchorage to Memphis to Mississauga) over the weekend and was delivered a day earlier than predicted (yesterday!)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Rade K said:


> Essentially, expedited shipping means NOTHING, and I was just swindled out of 23$?


Yeah, I was disappointed too, when I found out. Had I knew I wouldn't have paid for expedited.

Anyways, congrats on the new Macbook. It probably won't make it to you before this weekend for you to have fun with, but you'll probably get it early next week. Keep an eye on the tracking number and watch it travel more than you'll probably travel this year.


----------



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

> Jun 23, 2006 12:12 AM
> 
> Shipment exception
> 
> ...


Ouch - its been like that for 24 hours now. Estimate ship time is by the 27th - I'm so close to cancelling this badboy based on the insane ship time.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Guys, there seems to be a lot of complaining here about the expedited shipping taking about 6 days. 

I choose the free shipping for my iMac a few weeks ago. California to Ottawa took 11 days. So, there is a difference. It's up to you to decide if it is worth paying for it. $45 for expedited wasn't for me.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Rade K said:


> Shipment exception
> 
> SHANGHAI CN
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat waiting for my Macbook... I ordered it three days ago and paid for expedited shipping. The odd thing is that I order a stock configuration and it shows up as CTO because I added the dvi to vga connector.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Kosh said:


> All Macs are built in China and are shipped from China.


Negative. My Quad was built in the USA and shipped from California [according to a s/n reader I ran]. Other than that anomaly virtually every Apple product is now manufactured in China - like everything else.


----------



## Rade K (May 18, 2006)

My tracking info says my macbook is in a sorting facility in Mississauga (im in Hamilton). I orderd it last Tuesday so if I get the machine tomorrow, that means it took less than 5 business days to get here after paying for expedited shipping. 

(it can take up to 10 days for expedited shipping, btw)


----------



## phobic (May 18, 2005)

don't think of expedited shipping meaning 'fast shipping', think of it as simply being 'less slow'.
I waited a month for my MBP to be built and then 5 - 8 days for shipping, and THEN it was delayed by Apple. I paid $20 for shipping.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Just call them up and complain.

I did this, but mind you I was waiting a bit longer than your 5 days. They refunded my expedited shipping cost that I paid.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

kent said:


> Negative. My Quad was built in the USA and shipped from California [according to a s/n reader I ran]. Other than that anomaly virtually every Apple product is now manufactured in China - like everything else.


There are also a few built in Ireland, but they are mostly delivered to Europe (that's why I didn't mention them).


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

So, where is your Macbook today? Is it at least in the US, now?


----------

